# DX for filling out DMV form?



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 20, 2009)

Patient comes in primarily for DM and other conditions. The physician needs to evaluate the patient and complete a form for the Department of Motor Vehicles about the patient's ability to drive a car. Is there a DX for something like this?


----------



## dmaec (Jan 20, 2009)

couldn't you code the "conditions" being reviewed?  (DM and whatever else).. along with the V70.3 for DMV reason..?  (I'd put the Vcode last)


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Donna, Yes!


----------

